# General > Farming & Crofting >  Bantam Cockerel Chicks

## cherokee

Beautiful Lemon or black pure Pekin Bantam cockerels looking for new homes.
They have been handled by a 2 year old so are very friendly.
Please send a message to 078251 98600.
Thanks for looking.

----------

